# Seat covers



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello folks,

I just pulled my 67 GTO convertible out for spring cleaning, getting ready for top down weather in NJ. Anyway, upon cleaning the interior I noticed a spit in the front bucket seat developing, about two inches long. Is there anyway to fix it or should I just buy front seat covers? Where have you found the best price on seat covers?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

If you go with seat covers get legendary . They will cost a little more than PUI but worth it. Post some pictures of rip. Best price I found was Ames. Won't find much of a discount on them.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you. Does the Legendary cover have more definition in the pleat?


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's the pic.


----------



## Doug68gto (Mar 8, 2016)

Better quality all round. You can never replace the originals but ledgendary comes very close. I doubt anyone will have anything bad to say about their products. Doug


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------

